# Bach's Two Part Invention no.1



## joseprado

Hello! I'm begining to study music theory as an adult. I'm trying to analyse the Two Part Invention no.1 of Bach. I think I got it up to bar 6. Bar 7 I can see that is in G. The first beat has the impied harmony of I. The second beat has V7 and I. The third beat has I 6-4 - V7 - Bar 8 begins in D. But I can't understand the last two beats of bar 8. The melody seems to imply A minor, as notes A, B and C implies I (B as passing tone), F and B implies V7 (E-G-B-F) and C-A implies I. But the bass does not conform to this. Can someone help me? 
Also, I can see that from bar 7 there is a sequence. What type of sequence is that?

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## tdc

Good question. Should probably be moved to the Music Theory sub forum.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I believe the last part of bar 8 is D7, an extension from the first part which is D. The sequence from bar 7 in the bass is an ascending fifth


----------

